# Looking or people to ride with.



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

I live in East Hialeah Fl and am about to purchase a new bike. I am looking for people to ride, (NO RACING) with in parks, such as Amelia Airheart, TY & Matheson Hammock, etc. I don't want to ride in the streets, because Hialeah is like riding through a dirty junkyard. Anyone interested?

Mark


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

First, buy from a reputable store that's involved with the community and sponsors rides.. Join in on the rides and build your core and abilities.. Have fun and when your ready,, go to bikeflorida website and find some crits, centuries, fun rides..


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

n2deep said:


> First, buy from a reputable store that's involved with the community and sponsors rides.. Join in on the rides and build your core and abilities.. Have fun and when your ready,, go to bikeflorida website and find some crits, centuries, fun rides..


Not interested in riding on streets, too dangerous AND too much junk.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Bike is ordered & will be in on Friday. Drove past Amelia Earhart today. Looks like a nice place to ride.


----------

